# Opticians



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am being made redundant this week.

I have been in the optical trade for around 15years. I have managed an opticians shop for over 8 years.

Recently at the Tollerton rally I spoke to a couple of members who told me that they were unhappy with their opticians. This got me thinking. I can get any frame (not own brand multiple rubbish) and any brand of lens and beat any high street store on price. I will reglaze old frames also

If you are unhappy with your optician or just want to save money give me a shout. All work is done under the supervision of a qualified dispensing optician.

Jeremy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

My personal view of opticians is not particularly favourable. 

My own prescription is -10 in one eye and - 9 in the other. As a result of this, laser surgery is a no no as the results would not be good. 

I hate wearing specs and so have contact lenses. The vision is not perfect but is above the driving standard. I use Toric soft contacts which, thanks to Tesco are half price of the high street opticians. I go get excellent vision with gas perm lenses but like many, find them uncomfortable. I will however sometimes wear them on a "put up and shut up basis". 

I do have specs aswell as contacts. The most recent pair of specs cost over £500.00. The frames were £130 - OK - my choice to get a designer brand, but the lenses were £370.00. The optician in question wanted almost £450 for the lenses, so I said, "oh I will get them at Boots" etc. Amazingly the price dropped. 

If you, or Tesco can do anything to help cut the costs, then I am with you 100%, 

I do however get a free eye test as my prescription is "complex" under the NHS rules. 

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> My personal view of opticians is not particularly favourable.
> 
> ...


There are lots of different qualities, thicknesses and brands of lenses. 
For that reason maybe your optician selected another type of lens that was cheaper, maybe Boots recommended a lower index lens that was cheaper or maybe your optician cut his profit to save the sale.

I advise that you find out exactly what type of lens you have bought as different companies use different brands and different opticions may offer different choices.

What type of lens? Varifocal or Bifocal or Single Vision
What index?
What lens brand?
Is it an aspherical lens (flatter) or even newer lenses are Double aspherical, which ae even flatter and give less distortion.
What coatings are included?

With this information together with your prescription and frame details I can give anyone an accurate quote.

Or if you just want some free advice PM me and I will contact you by phone.


----------

